# Anxiety adn IBS



## 17028 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello all,First i want to say I was so relieved when I found this website because I felt like I was suffering alone. Noone understood why or how I was feeling. I have had IBS for over 10 years, it was quite bad in university and then settled for a few years. I had my appendix removed a few years back and it had gotten better for a while. I have had a bad episode lately for the past month or so. Lots of gas, bloating, upset stomach, nausea and a fear of throwing up. I have found I am anxious about going out and my fear of having to use a public bathroom has gotten ten times worse. I feel anxious and my heart races. My doctor has prescribed Lorasepam but I am scared to take it all the time, so I try to convince myself that I do not need it. I have changed my diet and cut out most nice foods. I have lost a lot of weight.Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

hi b-girl, youre in the right place to get tons of info. After trying the SSRI's w/o help I was given xanax as needed. I felt the same way as you and my MD jokingly said I had anxiety about anxiety about taking anxiety meds(haha). The benzos really worked but because I was so anxious about having to take xanax and all the horror stories I heard about addiction, MD prescribed klonopin 2x's daily. The pro's were that it was longer acting and needed less dosing than xanax. I still have my xanax for those "bad days" but my IBS has greatly improved.


----------

